# Can rabbits eat bird seed?



## FallingStar

I'm just wondering if rabbits can eat bird seed? Because I need some sunflower seeds for my rabbits and I have bird seed with un-salted sunflower seeds in it. Could my rabbits eat it?


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Sunflower feeds are really fattening though... We had a woman turn in her overweight rabbit who nearly died because all she fed him was sun flower seeds O_O

I think I heard somewhere that black oil sunflower seeds are better though.


----------



## FallingStar

Yeah, but this post is pretty much useless now because my mom bought a bag Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. So I'm all good now. So Black Oil Sunflower Seeds aren't fattening?


----------



## PixieStixxxx

That I don't know.. I'll do some research!


----------



## PixieStixxxx

This is where I read about Black Oil Sunflower Seeds here...

This post is from Carolyn:

In the winter, Black *Oil* *Sunflower* *Seeds* to warm them. It acts as a'hot food' when they eat it. I fed that to the wild rabbits this pastwinter because it was so bitterly cold and we had so much snow. Myinside rabbits don't need it because the temperature remains at 70.

Link: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1921&forum_id=1&highlight=black+oil+sunflower+seeds

About the fattening ratio, I couldn't find much. Let's see what other RO members say..


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yes, they are fattening but they can be fed in moderation to help them keep warm during the cold months.

How big are your bunnies?


----------



## HoneyPot

Wait... why are you feeding your bun sunflower seeds at all? Is your rabbit an outdoor bun or indoor? 

You really do not need to give your rabbit sunflower seeds if they are indoors, and shouldn't as it's high in fat and only a treat food if anything - it should be kept to a bare minimum.

Rabbits should have a low fat diet as they don't really burn that much fat and store a lot of it - resulting in a tubby and unhealthy bunny. 

I would suggest using something like fresh fruit as a treat and stay away from all seeds and nuts in general.



http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/treat.html

Nadia


Edit -  I see we all posted a tthe same time. hehe


----------



## HoneyPot

And.. FallingStar, I just read that your guys are outdoor buns, so my post is more geared to those who have indoor buns and want to feed sunflower seeds..



Nadia


----------



## FallingStar

Ok, Thanks HoneyPot. That helps a little. 


And Bo B Bunny they are about only a couple pounds and are around 4 months old. They are about the length of a shoe box.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You don't want to replace their feed with those, but give them those in addition - just a bit. I am not sure but I wouldn't give them much more than say 1 tsp to start and see how they do.

I'll look around and maybe someone else with outdoor buns can help with amount.


----------



## FallingStar

Ok, thanks. They still have pellets in there also. I have two feeders in there. So a tsp in each one? Because usually Rayne eats out of one and Buttercup eats out of the other. 

Thanks so much Bo B Bunny. Your alot of help. :thanks:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

yeah, I'd give them each a tsp.for now. You don't want to change their diet too much too quickly. You don't want to get their tummies all upset.


----------



## FallingStar

Yep, that's true. And should I give them any in the day-time? Or should I just give them a tsp at night?


----------



## BlueGiants

Our rabbits are outdoors. We give the Mini Rex-(adult weight-3-4 lbs each)a 1/4 teaspoon (about 5-6 seeds) every other day during the coldest days. Our Flemish Giants (adult weight- 14-19 lbs.) are given 1/2-3/4 teaspoonevery other day. The oil from the sunflower seeds is excellent for their coats, especially in the dry cold of winter. Yes, the sunflower seedsare fattening, but given in moderation, they help outdoor rabbits maintain weight and condition.

I do know someone that gives their indoor bunny (a Mini Rex) exactly 2 sunflower seeds every other day, all winter long, because the vet told her too... the heat in the house is so dry, she has trouble with dry skin, scratchingand shedding. And it's worked wonderfully. But again, moderation is the important word here. 


edited to add: I think a teaspoon is a lot for a 4-5 lb. rabbit.Although the rabbit will love it, I thnk it would do better with a little less. I sprinkle them on their pellets at night. They know when I'm serving them and rush right over and eat them right away!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Thank you so much for helping! I wasn't sure about amount so I figured a day or so of the tsp wouldn't hurt too much.

They also help to keep them warm don't they? and do they eat the seed coat?

I wonder if a seed or so would help Bo's fur. He has been fighting dry fur lately...... 

he'd love it! I know that much LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants

The sunflower seed is very high in oil. I think it helps keep their coats shiny and nice all winter long. Not just for appearances, but for warmth too. (A coat in good condition, not shedding and moulting, keeps the rabbit warmer.)

If you want to try it on Bo, start out with one or two seeds every other day. You want the benefit of the oils without him gaining weight. You can hand feed them to him, he'll think they are treats!


----------



## gentle giants

Do you feed them with the shell on, or just the seed itself? I'm betting they can get the seed out of the shell quite efficiently themselves, but I thought I would check. I think that's something I may do for my guys when the weather gets bad too.


----------



## HoneyPot

This is really interesting, I'm so glad this topic came up. I always knew outdoor buns get them for help with weight/coat etc, but never thought of it for indoor buns to help with coat quality and dry fur...

Nadia


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm thinking one for each bunny every other day to see how it goes.

Clover can use the weight - she's so tiny - not sickly but little.

Bo just won't get other treats that day and Tony can use the coat conditioning also.

I'll let you all know


----------



## BlueGiants

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Do you feed them with the shell on, or just the seed itself? I'm betting they can get the seed out of the shell quite efficiently themselves, but I thought I would check. I think that's something I may do for my guys when the weather gets bad too.



Feed it to them with the shell on... that is where the majority of beneficial oil is... But again, a little bit goes a long way. And too much will add unnecessary weight.

Bo BB, I'll be Clover will LOVE them...


----------



## NZminilops

How come outdoor rabbits need more help with weight and coat, just out of curiosity? I never found my rabbits needed anything extra when I had outdoor buns.


----------



## BlueGiants

Sometimes in the cold, (it was 18 degrees Fin my barnthis morning, about -7.7 C), theymay not eat enough to keep weight on, especially the Giants. 

I give them fresh water 3 times a day, but it can still freeze (a thirsty bunny won't eat!). If we have several days or a week of freezing temps, I also think it helps their coats and skin. It's not necessary, but I think it helps them. 

But Idon't wantto overdo it either. Too many sunflower seeds may cause a major coat moult, which would be very bad during the cold months!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Honeypot, I've actually read that sunflower seeds are good conditioning foods for show rabbits. Of course, you don't feed them JUST sunflower seeds, but also whatever else they normally eat. I give my bunnies sunflower seeds and oranges, plus their regular rations of pellets, veggies, fruits, hay/straw, before major shows/fairs. It helps to get their coats/bodies in top show conditions. 

Emily


----------



## JimD

*NZminilops wrote: *


> How come outdoor rabbits need more help with weight and coat, just out of curiosity? I never found my rabbits needed anything extra when I had outdoor buns.



It's in the winter that they need the help.
Less humidity can dry out their coats and skin.
The sunflower seeds help keep them warm, too.
They've got lots of fiber in them, too....along with protein & fat though.

I give all of my buns a fews seeds every night during the winter. Even though they're inside, they're in the basement and it tends to be a bit cooler.
It also made a major difference in their coats after a week or so......especially the black bunnies, they're so shiny now!


----------

